# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  i need help on sql server installation

## ugo

please, i have been trying to install my ms sql server 2008 but all my trials failed. I will be glad if someone lead through in this problem.

----------


## skhanal

What's the error?. It is wizard driven so it has plenty of information on the wizard itself.

----------


## rmiao

Did you check installation log files? You can find details there.

----------

